# Bush Hog HD-12 and HD-10



## sacsr (Dec 25, 2014)

Looking to buy both of these models. Let me know if you or anyone you know, has one that is for sale. Thanks Scott


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That's one tough looking tractor! Dang, I'm ready to trade out my Kubota now!


----------

